

Ask HN: Process Echecks? - 719Ben

Hi HN,<p>I know platforms like braintree and stripe let you process credit cards with ease. Does anyone know any companies doing the same thing for echecks?
======
pjg
Sure. Try www.checkbook.io for Digital Checks. Digital Checks are better than
echecks because the provide instant verification and better confirmation of
funds thus avoiding NSFs

Disclaimer: I'm the founder of Checkbook.io

